# Mulligan stew



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn't search so hope I'm not repeating.

Mulligan stew in one form or another has probably been around since cast iron pots were hung over open fireplaces and the variety of what goes into them is endless, limited only by what is in the refrigerator.

Mine is simmering as I type and my mouth is watering as they never fail to be delicious.

I had 1/3 of a chicken that needed to be eaten or used, half a smoked sausage and plenty of mixed vegetables, onions, a couple of potatoes and a can of diced tomatoes. Added some diced green peppers plus all of the usual seasonings, substituting my kelp salt for regular salt. Oh and a couple of strips of leftover bacon.

There are receipts but for me it is always whatever I have on hand. My simple version is a sausage stew with lots of onions one diced potato and broccoli. 

Maybe that is where they got the name to use in golf, because every time you finish a pot of this you get asked for a mulligan (a do over).

What goes into your pot?

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:vs_cool:

Like you I use what ever I have.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Brunswick stew is also a fun one.


----------

